# White Face Gauges



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

They do all the cobalt gauges....I'm sure they're going to do the cruze as well


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

Id be interested............ In PINK lol thanks for the info.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'd like a carbon look, but preferably not a cheap looking print. Either an HD print or something 3D.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Sweeet! let me knowif you find any other info on these!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

It's an old thread, lets try for a revival!


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Shudder, I strongly dislike white faced gauges.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm thinking black or red.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Subscribed.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The cluster is pretty easy to remove. I removed mine, and it's then pretty easy to dis-assemble. The ticklish part would be separating the indicator needles, at least to my eye. Don't want to brick the cluster.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I would like some blue face gauges...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Im thinking black with red lighting or red face with neutral but I cant wait to see whag the put like the ss turbo

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## VegasNate (Feb 13, 2012)

They do good work. 


Sent from Ipad2


----------

